# 'Workhouse' coffee Reading anyone ever had problems?



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I have ordered 400gr of 'ButterScotch' coffee beans from Workhouse Coffee in Reading via their website.

I did this on the 11th of July....then 'forgot' I ordered so I ordered again on the 15th.

I still have to receive both of these orders

I have emailed them, no reply!

there isn't a phone number on their website to call them on.

I have filed a Paypal 'dispute' just now.

Anyone here ever had any 'problems' with them in past?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. They weren't on my list of must try but definitely off the list now. Does MBK have a roastery?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Right! I shall be calling them tomorrow!

http://rguide.co.uk/workhouse-coffee


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

They are decent enough folk - I lived in reading for 9 years and know them well as a customer - so it will be incompetence rather than malice if that makes it any better.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been into the cafe before - really odd setup. I felt really rushed into going and fetching my coffee, almost like a glorified Starbucks 'order here and fetch from over there' ordeal.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Coffee was very nice however.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

robashton said:


> They are decent enough folk - I lived in reading for 9 years and know them well as a customer - so it will be incompetence rather than malice if that makes it any better.


thank you

I just would like my beans! but then if they are 'incompetent' at selling online then they should not really bother to sell online right? Anyway, will call them tomorrow, everyone deserves a second chance, so we will see


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd suggest getting hold of them on twitter if you have no luck on the phone. If you ring, call the King St branch not Oxford Road as that one is closed some days this week due to staff holidays


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I also know they were setting up a new website either recently or soon, so that might be causing them issues. Agree not very clever though. Good luck with the call.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh and I might be going there on Saturday so let me know if you don't have any luck


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Oh and I might be going there on Saturday so let me know if you don't have any luck


will do, thank you









hopefully all will be solved on the phone tomorrow if not I'll PM you thanks


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

@jlarkin

they have emailed me today, they said they had some problems with person who was dealing with orders leaving the company and not leaving 'them' access to Paypal and emails....so they did not know if any orders were not 'satisfied'.

they said they will put my beans in the post tomorrow.

Hopefully will reach me by monday/tuesday


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I had some of those beans recently, was ok, didn't get the butterscotch thing though, postage was a little poor also, just the bag of coffee with my name written on one side.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

It's their mostly Brazilian blend, so probably not that exciting for espresso but ok for milky drinks


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have to say, after very much enjoying the espresso in their store, I was disappointed with my buttescotch order - beans tasted/smelled stale, probably because the beans came in an envelope with no valve... Not ideal.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Just as a contrary opinion I've been really enjoying the Tanzania Ruvuma as brewed coffee both Behmohr and Aeropress. It's a coffee I've enjoyed the most out of any I've had for a while.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I consider Workhouse to be a bit old school really - shame it's the best indoors shop that Reading has to offer.

Best coffee is obviously the Tamp Culture stall - I believe the staff originally have something to do with Workhouse, they had quite a public falling out on Twitter a while back haha.


----------

